# Arcusin bale bundler/multiipack B14



## Thad (Nov 29, 2011)

Does eneyone have one? I just seen one and liked it. Wonderd how well it worked and is there a dealer in the US?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

That machine to me looks alot better then the bale baron or bale bandit. Their website sure doesn't give a lot of info.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> That machine to me looks alot better then the bale baron or bale bandit. Their website sure doesn't give a lot of info.


Agree, but I saw on their website that they were asking about $50K for a "certified" used MultiPack. That kind of money and you are approaching the price of a good used later NH balewagon. No comparison in the efficiency IMO.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We have a bale wagon. The thing that appeals to me with this system is that you can easily load trucks, and semi trailers with these packs. A self propelled stacker still is much better at getting the bales out of the field fast.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, the loading out would be its virtue, but here in the East, weather/humidity is your worst enemy, and the efficiency factor of a bale wagon would just be too valuable.....although in a more arid climate, I could see its appeal.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Thad (Nov 29, 2011)

I found a used one on a website for $39k but i think the price was in euros. Looked on the ex rate and it was about .78 cents on the dollar. Was that $50k in us dollars? But still have not found mouch info on them.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thad, I saw a 2006 used Multi-pack listed on the UK Arcusin website for $39,500 in British Pounds which converts to over $60,000 US dollars according to yahoo finance currency converter. Might want to wait for a stronger US dollar....hopefully could happen with a new president??

Regards, Mike


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

We ran an Arcusin from 04 to 08 before trading to our current Bale Baron. The Arcusin was a very well built and trouble free machine. My preference is the Baron for a few reasons. 
- we can put 5500 bales through the Baron in a good day where the Arcusin was maxed at 3500 (in fairness maybe half of this extra capacity is due to making 26ft windrows where we were putting up 15s)
- saved a man and tractor by towing the Baron as oppsed to running the Arcusin as a pick up machine
- One third less bundles to handle having 21 bale bundles rather than 14s
- 2 Baron bundles load into a van to form a full stack much easier than 3 arcusin packs
- A new Baron will save at least $10,000 over a new Arcusin

Having had no experience of a stacker wagon I am not really qualified to comment but I have always felt that system would be quicker if your storage is right beside the field. However if any travelling to and from is required the bundle system would win out. 
Added to that is the increased efficiency of storage use. Almost every cubic foot of shed is used with this system
Plus one person can load 777 bales into a 53' van in about 50 mins without breaking a sweat!!
Mike


----------



## Thad (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Mike I did not realize they would be that expensive. The thing that I liked the most was it looked to be pto driven. The baron may need more hydraulic flow than my tractors have.


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

Thad said:


> Thanks Mike I did not realize they would be that expensive. The thing that I liked the most was it looked to be pto driven. The baron may need more hydraulic flow than my tractors have.


Should have mentioned that the Arcusin does have its own self contained hydraulic system which will eat a large part of that 10k difference and makes for a pretty minimal hp requirement. I believe you can also get a Baron kitted up with its own motor driven hydraulics but I dont think they have sold many that way.
Oil required to run a Baron is a minimum of 29 gallons/min and ideally 40 to get full capacity.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

What would be ideal is a self propelled small bale packer like either of these two that could make a stack of say 5 bale packs high and be able to unload in a shed or wherever. I'm sure that would get very pricey, but the list price of $150k for the NH self propelled stack wagons is high anyways. That is something I would be interested in.


----------



## Thad (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there anything that is like the Arcusin on the market that can be pulled with smaller tractors (80hp)? That bundles the hay and ties it.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Plus one person can load 777 bales into a 53' van in about 50 mins without breaking a sweat!!

Mike, explain the odd number of bundles, Thanks.


----------



## Alfalfaspain (May 13, 2011)

Hello to everyone,

I actually run one plegamatic bale packer in Spain. We don't have barons or bandits here, just the arcusin and the plegamatic. Both are popular but I'm pretty satisfied with mine. It's the model that works with a pick up like the arcusin, but it's much more stable (here is quite hilly) and it works faster







. They do also a model that works behind the baler like the bandit. My packs are 14 bales but sometimes I do 12 bales.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Some day I'll mechanize, some day........

For now, our crew (willing young men with a thirst for beer and strong backs) can still handle 3,000 bale a day from the bailer to the wagon and into the barn.

All it takes is some money and a close convenience store (for beer) and it's a whole lot cheaper than 50 grand.

Don't believe I've totalled even close to that in the last 10 years for handling, total.

And we help support Anheiser-Busch.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Darryl, where do you find so many people willing to touch a hay bale! I can barely get people to drive tractors!


----------

